# Seeking opinions



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello!

I'm a lurker but I've finally decided to register in order to get some advice from you guys. 

My 12 year old german shepherd passed away in Oct 2014. She was a german working line and ended up being a great pet. She tended to be nervous/anxious but other than that, she was great. 

I'm now at a point of researching breeders in anticipation of bringing home a puppy in the next year or so. I'm feeling a little conflicted over working line vs. show line. I hope I can tell you a little about my lifestyle and hear your recommendations.

I run 10-12 miles per week (usually I run every other day). I tend to run a half marathon once a year so mileage will ramp up around that time but then scale back after. Ideally I would like a dog to run with me. 

Both my husband and I work full time. We exercise very early in the morning to avoid the heat (and to get it over with). Our evenings are generally quiet and we go to bed early. 

We own our home with a fully fenced backyard. The yard isn't very large (we also have a swimming pool but I never let our late GSD in the pool as I didn't want to deal with wet fur all the time. Not sure how I feel about this going forward).

We have cats! (this is a big one as I know some GSD are confirmed cat killers).

I think doing some low level agility classes would be fun. I've never done a dog sport before so this would be a new thing for me. I wouldn't do it competitively but I could see it being something I go to class for once a week and then work at home a few times a week.

So what are your thoughts? In general I like the idea of a more laid back dog but I really want a classic GSD as far as temperament goes (being protective is very important to me. I don't need a dog that will bite, but I do want one that will bark).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

GSDreSearching said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a lurker but I've finally decided to register in order to get some advice from you guys.
> 
> ...




The dog and cat will learn to coexist. My friend had 2 dogs ( black lab and a GSD ) and a cat living under the same roof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

My Wolf girl, show line, has a great temperament, and does not bite, but is protective and barks to alert us. This is all natural within her, nothing except for bite inhibition was trained regarding the protectiveness and alerting. GSD's would likely love to run with you, but as you surely know, not until they are at least 1 year old (I believe) for safety of their joints, etc. My schedule is like yours, I get up VERY early and work out, then I walk Wolf, then shower/eat off to work. This has worked well for the both of us  I'm not sure if one can train "laid-backness" but Wolf has adjusted to my and my families schedules and is getting better at matching our energy (i.e. relaxing when we do and having energy at particular times of the day when we're ready to play/walk, etc.). The cat issue can also be taken care of through proper training! Not sure if this helped!


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

WolfsOwner said:


> My Wolf girl, show line, has a great temperament, and does not bite, but is protective and barks to alert us. This is all natural within her, nothing except for bite inhibition was trained regarding the protectiveness and alerting. GSD's would likely love to run with you, but as you surely know, not until they are at least 1 year old (I believe) for safety of their joints, etc. My schedule is like yours, I get up VERY early and work out, then I walk Wolf, then shower/eat off to work. This has worked well for the both of us  I'm not sure if one can train "laid-backness" but Wolf has adjusted to my and my families schedules and is getting better at matching our energy (i.e. relaxing when we do and having energy at particular times of the day when we're ready to play/walk, etc.). The cat issue can also be taken care of through proper training! Not sure if this helped!


Thanks! This is helpful. I think I lean towards the German SL mainly because I like their looks, but although I run regularly, I'm sort of lazy. 
I do know about not running until they are adults (I had actually heard 18 months). I'll definitely consult with my vet when the time comes.

As far as the cats, I know it is a training thing but I also know some can be more of a challenge than others. I wonder if show lines might be more relaxed when it comes to the prey drive?

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I have only had working line. Both are great watch dogs and put on an impressive show to anyone walking by / ringing the doorbell - however, my female turns into a kissy puppy once they actually come inside but she can still be pretty intimidating thru the window (I actually prefer this). 

Both settle in the house after sufficient exercise. I also run and my boy has gone up to 7 miles with me. I think he could easily go further but I just got him 6 months ago (he's 3 years old - wait until they are fully grown to run them much) and now that it's summer I stopped bringing him along due to the heat. I never tried running with my girl because I wasn't a runner when she was young.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 7 lb Persian and a 90 lb DDR/WGWL male that is now 2. I think it's really dependent on the individual dog, not necessarily that it's WL or SL. Some here will tell you that their dog coexists peacefully with their cats; others will tell you that their dog isn't safe around their cats.

My cat has free run of the majority of the house. I have a baby gate I utilize in the big middle of the house (between the den and the kitchen). It's not always up, but if the cat is having crazies then I put it up so she can go insane in peace without Varik joining in. Otherwise, in the evening once Varik has settled in for the night/snoozing in the den floor, she's usually sprawled out on her back (it's hot you know) airing her tummy in the floor nearby. I still supervise them because Varik wants to play and Sienna thinks he's disgusting (unless she's in the mood and then she'll make his day by approaching him or rubbing along his muzzle while he's lying down). If I'm gone from the house, Varik is still crated in a room with the door closed. I doubt I would EVER leave a big dog and a cat loose, even though he has never tried to hurt her and doesn't chase her. Maybe when he's .... 9.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh and my female has a very healthy respect for cats. I have not had my boy around cats yet - he has caught and killed a rabbit in the yard before so I'm not sure what he would do with a cat if they ran.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For the cat issue, it really depends on the individual dog. My Working Line uneutered male loves my cats - they play and cuddle all the time. He does chase small animals outside, even caught a grouse once and ate it, but prey drive for small animals doesn't always mean they won't accept the cats as equal pack members - even lets the cats eat from his dish as he is eating.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

All of my dogs, up to Shadow, were very clear on the rules. They can chase critters outside but if I bring them into the house/yard they are off limits. 
It isn't that difficult.
Shadow is a born hunter. We knew early on that this was an issue and made a choice that there will be no small furry creatures around her. That said, I had to watch two small kittens for a few days and we were just careful about management.
A friend lived for years with a dog that wanted to kill her cats and they simply reworked the house so that the cats had an escape route.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> All of my dogs, up to Shadow, were very clear on the rules. They can chase critters outside but if I bring them into the house/yard they are off limits.
> It isn't that difficult.
> Shadow is a born hunter. We knew early on that this was an issue and made a choice that there will be no small furry creatures around her. That said, I had to watch two small kittens for a few days and we were just careful about management.
> A friend lived for years with a dog that wanted to kill her cats and they simply reworked the house so that the cats had an escape route.


Thank you. This is what I'm worried about. I would REALLY hate to have to manage that sort of thing (never letting the dog and cat be together). We will be going with a reputable breeder (I've already identified the breeder if we go with a working line dog) so I'm hoping she can help guide us on the right puppy.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it would take training from a puppy on, to get along with the cats. Most any older dogs naturally want to chase away critters.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Agree...... the cat thing is really a bit of a training thing. I am a bit 'lazy' too on some stuff but we are firm about the cats (we have 3 cats with 3 GSD). We insure the cats always have escape routes and places to get up high out of reach. My counter tops are not off limits to my cats - in fact we feed the cats on the counter and their water bowl is up there too so they are out of the way of the dogs. We just wash the counters with hot soapy water before we prepare our dinner. 

We both work full time and are up very early. I walk before work with the dogs as it is cooler. We too are early to bedders - by 9:30 latest. 

All 3 my GSD are show lines and I do agility as well. My oldest at 12.5 is 1/2 American and 1/2 West German showline. My middle boy and youngest female are both West German showline. 

I like the West German showline as for me at least, it seems a happy medium. They tend to have a bit more drive than the American dogs but a bit less than the working lines. But it really is an individual dog thing. I have been told Havoc, my male, is a working line in a showline suit. We manage him just fine and he is actually the best dog with the cats.


----------



## RobertJ (Jul 14, 2015)

*Steady, serious. DDR.*

Suggest either Vom Banach or Boeselagar kennels. Expect a long wait for a pup. Well worth it!


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

RobertJ said:


> Suggest either Vom Banach or Boeselagar kennels. Expect a long wait for a pup. Well worth it!


Hi, thanks! The DDR lines are GORGEOUS! But, I think they are too high energy for us. If I didn't work, I would definitely give serious consideration to going in that direction.

Also, it appears Boeselagar has a puppy available now (and a female) in case anyone is looking.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Agree...... the cat thing is really a bit of a training thing. I am a bit 'lazy' too on some stuff but we are firm about the cats (we have 3 cats with 3 GSD). We insure the cats always have escape routes and places to get up high out of reach. My counter tops are not off limits to my cats - in fact we feed the cats on the counter and their water bowl is up there too so they are out of the way of the dogs. We just wash the counters with hot soapy water before we prepare our dinner.
> 
> We both work full time and are up very early. I walk before work with the dogs as it is cooler. We too are early to bedders - by 9:30 latest.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy. Maybe I should look into the German showlines, I hadn't considered that. The reputable breeders I have found in my area seem to focus on german WL. 

Our two cats also get on the counters. I joke that we have become the people you don't want to invite to a potluck. (gross!)


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My 2 are always stalking my 2 cats so I put up baby gates all over the place so they can get away and I never leave them loose in the house when I am not there. They are german breds so their prey drive is higher.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A good dog with a good head on his head should be able to turn "off" and settle and not be bouncing off the walls 24/7. If you plan on regular interaction and exercise with your dog (as any dog should get), and talk to the breeder about what you are looking for, they can match you with the right dog. 

I got a dog for IPO, so one that has fairly high drive and energy, but he is a dream to live with. Our winters are long and brutal, so sometimes he is lucky to get a 30 minute walk or fetch session, and he is okay with that. Summer of course we'll go biking, longer walks, training days at the club, swimming, but not everyday, and he just mellows out in the house and in the yard. 
I wouldn't discount working lines right off the bat. If they appeal to you, you should look into them some more.

By the way, I work full time also (who doesn't?), am middle aged, not in great shape (some health issues), live by myself (so no partner to share dog care/exercising), live in an area where snow cover lasts 7 months and normal winters have 16 hours of darkness and -20 degree weather, struggle with minor developmental disability that can be emotionally and mentally draining, and manage to meet my dog's physical/mental needs no problem. I knew what I wanted in a dog, and made my dogs a priority. 

I figure if I can do it, then most people can to if they are really wanting to.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

*New question*

Maybe I should start a new thread for this but since we are already on the subject.....

What are reasonable expectations from a breeder? I mean, how much can a good very experienced breeder tell about a 8-10 week old puppy? I want to make sure my expectations are in line with reality. 

How can they tell if the a dog will be really high energy or more laid back at that young age?


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> A good dog with a good head on his head should be able to turn "off" and settle and not be bouncing off the walls 24/7. If you plan on regular interaction and exercise with your dog (as any dog should get), and talk to the breeder about what you are looking for, they can match you with the right dog.
> 
> I got a dog for IPO, so one that has fairly high drive and energy, but he is a dream to live with. Our winters are long and brutal, so sometimes he is lucky to get a 30 minute walk or fetch session, and he is okay with that. Summer of course we'll go biking, longer walks, training days at the club, swimming, but not everyday, and he just mellows out in the house and in the yard.
> I wouldn't discount working lines right off the bat. If they appeal to you, you should look into them some more.
> ...


 Thank you! This is a good reminder that there are ways to make it work. I guess I just don't want to end up with a dog that is bouncing off the walls when I get home from work every day. I would say our late german shepherd was medium energy but of course, everyone's perception is different as to what that means. One person's medium could be another's high. 

I had thought about IPO (I think it would be an amazing thing to do someday) but I had to be realistic with myself. It would take too much of a time commitment for me do right now. Of course that is a matter of priorities but I guess I'm not willing to prioritize it at this time. This is why I thought the agility classes would be a nice compromise and very doable as far as the time commitment. We have another dog currently (8 year old sheltie). We would put him through the same classes as our puppy (he could use a brush up on obedience and I think he would really enjoy agility) and it seems like a nice thing to do with our little family (my husband would handle the sheltie).


----------



## DiggerDog (Jun 24, 2015)

I am sorry about your loss, I know it is hard. I have had 3 gsd back to back to back. Therefore, I have lived with gsd for over 30 years, but have only had 3 dogs and would not consider myself knowledgeable. That being said, all 3 of my gsd dogs have lived with a labrador retriever and cats, and 2 of them have lived with a labrador, a cat birds and horses. We have never had any problems or near problems. They are a very smart dog and seem to understand that sharing a home means that they are part of the same pack.


----------



## DiggerDog (Jun 24, 2015)

I forgot to mention the main point. My first gsd I was lucky with, sort of, all of her prey was aimed at skunks. My next 2 gsd were both chosen for me by the breeder based on questions they asked and qualities I was looking for. Unfortunately, they no longer breed gsd


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My personal preference is for WL dogs. My OS WL dog we got at 7 months and 7 months
went by with out issues. At the 14 months I "experienced" the "my dog changed thing???"

High Rank drive (dog pack member) and Human aggression??? We got over it, he also lives with at the time 12 cats...sigh. I don't do "cat escape routes" myself 'I" train and expect my dogs to "not be screwing with the cats period!

Rocky had a "problem" with his 90 lb BullMastiff?APBT?Lab house mate but the 6 to 15 lb cats...uh "NO!!"

If you're getting a puppy, the cats should not be a problem! Only one rule in Cat dog relationships "The dog/puppy "never"chases the cat" get that part right and the cats are a none issue! 

As for SL v WL whatever works for you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

GSDreSearching said:


> Maybe I should start a new thread for this but since we are already on the subject.....
> 
> What are reasonable expectations from a breeder? I mean, how much can a good very experienced breeder tell about a 8-10 week old puppy? I want to make sure my expectations are in line with reality.
> 
> How can they tell if the a dog will be really high energy or more laid back at that young age?


Every pup is of course an individual with their own personality and drive. But a breeder that knows his or her bloodlines can give you a pretty good idea of how the pup may turn out, especially if they are intimately familiar with the parents. 

Don't forget they spend 8 weeks watching them develop too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

GSDResearcher, where are you located? Perhaps folks can send you to check out some good breeders they are familiar with.


----------



## GSDreSearching (Jul 21, 2015)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> GSDResearcher, where are you located? Perhaps folks can send you to check out some good breeders they are familiar with.


Hi!

I'm in Houston, Tx.

Thanks!

I appreciate all of the great information I've been given. Very helpful and I think I will end up with a german working line.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

GSDreSearching said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm in Houston, Tx.
> 
> ...


I'm also from the Houston area, but got Wolf from Waco


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You might look at Germelhaus or Sudenblick for working lines.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I lucked out when I rescued my boy and got a medium energy NO prey drive dog. Exactly what I wanted. I have a 6 year old who isn't the steadiest on his feet (low muscle tone) and I used to live at a place with horses, I did not want a dog who was going to be knocking my son over or chasing the horses. I contacted a rescue and was matched with the perfect dog, 8 months old, ignored the horses but wandered into their pen until the old mare chased him and tried to kill him, now he won't go in their pens even for treats. He will chase a tennis ball about 4 times before he is done, LOVES to run and run with his best buddy and dotes on my son, standing rock solid the few times my son has run into him. My point in all this is that they ARE out there, you just have to find them!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My experience with GSDs. One dog was probably 1/2 show 1/2 working - other purchased dogs all working line. Every dog has been different.

The breeder can evaluate pups for you and tell you what he has that is suitable. A litter mate of my now 5 yo runs several miles each day, is raring to go for anything afterward including schutzhund work. She's a great dog and fun to watch. She would not let you relax so much in the evening 'though.

I'd talk to a favorite breeder and leave the choice up to them.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Your cats were ok with your last dog, yes?

IMHO, a lot depends on the cats. 

Cats that hiss and run look like great fun to chase.

My 15 year old Burmese tolerated our Lily. But when Sofie came along she turned herself into "that cat."

Now with my two GSDs, Tatty stays in her area away from the dogs.

I really wouldn't trust the two of them in a dogs vs kitty chase.

Oh, these GSDs are show line.

good luck


----------

